# FS.Safticycle



## Pistelpete (Mar 14, 2019)

For sale 1942 Safticycle this is a rider has original Briggs NP with kick start. $3000 if interested call or text 414-350-0797


----------



## spoker (Mar 14, 2019)

they made saftey cycle bicycles before they bought the rights from a southwestern farmer to build these


----------

